# Flex Pipe Rings - Broken and Rattling



## DFFECHSWU (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an '04 Altima and heard a rattle while driving the other day. The rattle is from the rings on either side of the flex pipe near the front of the engine that had rusted and broken free. Are these rings important? Do I need to re-attach (if possible), re-install a new flex pipe or can I just cut them off? I have some concerns about that whole upstream cat failing if the exhaust system isn't the way it's supposed to be. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pictures are a thousand words!


----------



## DFFECHSWU (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, they are. However, it appears that I can't post due to (I think) my very limited posting count. I haven't really had to visit forums to resolve issues, so that's why I have only two posts.


----------



## DFFECHSWU (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, I just loaded an image named 'Flex pipe' into an album named 'Exhaust' on my profile page. This is not my image, as I found this pic on the net. The rings in question are identifed by the red arrows, and they almost look like end caps of some sort.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Not needed for anything other then holding the flex netting around in a uniformed fashion. 
Mine are gone havent had any issues what so ever. If the came loose and you now have an exhaust leak that may cause issue.


----------



## DFFECHSWU (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'll just cut them off.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

DFFECHSWU said:


> Thanks, I'll just cut them off.


no problem good luck


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Vibrant Performance has always been one of my favorite mfg to use when it comes to exhaust components.... here's something for you...

Vibrant Performance ::.


----------

